# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Vekillere % 45 emekliye % 6.7

## ozzylive

Bir gece yarısı operasyonuyla maaşlarına yüzde 100’ü aşan zam yapan vekiller veto sonrası bile yüzde 45 alırken, emekliye yeni bir soğuk duş yaşatıldı. Emekli maaşlarına 2012’nin ilk 6 ayı için yüzde 6.79 zam yapıldı. İşçi ve esnaf emeklisi bu ayki maaşını ’zam’lı alacak.

*SSK ve Bağ-Kur emekli maaşlarına yüzde 6,79 oranında zam yapıldı*
SSK ve Bağ-Kur emeklilerinin 2012 ilk altı aylık maaş zammı belli oldu. Sosyal Güvenlik Kurumu, emekli maaşlarına yüzde 6,79 TüFE oranında zam yaptı. İşçi ve esnaf emeklileri Ocak ayı maaşlarını yüzde 6,79 zamlı alacak. Geçen yıl 813 lira alan bir emekli Ocak ayında bankamatikten 55 lira zamlı aylık çekecek. Temmuz ayında enflasyon rakamına göre emekliler ikinci altı ay için bir zam daha alacak. Türkiye 2 milyon 750 bin SSK emeklisine yapılacak ’intibak zammına’kilitlenirken, 2012 yılı emekli maaş zamları belli oldu.Son iki yıldır seyyanen yapılan zam bu yıl TüFE oranında maaşlara yansıtıldı. İki yıldır düşük emekliye yüksek, yüksek emekliye düşük şeklinde seyyanen yapılan zam bu yıl Tüketici Fiyatları Endeksi üzerinden belirlendi. 6 milyona yakın SSK emeklisi ile 2,3 milyon Bağ-Kur emeklisinin maaşlarına yüzde 6,79 oranında zam yapıldı. İşçi ve esnaf emeklileri geçen yıl Aralık ayında alınan maaşa yüzde 6,79 ilave edilerek aylıklarını alacak. Yaklaşık 1 milyon 900 bin memur emeklisi ise memura toplu sözleşme yasasını bekliyor. Toplu sözleşmede memura verilecek zam oranın belli olmasıyla memur emeklilerinin aylıklarına da aynı oranda artış yansıyacak. Memur emeklisinin gözü kulağı da kamu çalışanlarına yapılacak zam oranına kilitlendi.

----------

